# trail running



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

I've heard not to run my vizsla until he's over a year old. Would jogging on a soft trail be ill advised as well? He's 5 and 1/2 months old-- I don't currently run him, and I'll wait if it's hazardous to his development even though I'm itching for a running buddy!!

Thank you!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/08/when-can-you-start-running-your-vizsla.html

Enjoy your Vizsla. Field trial dogs that are six months old are expected to run full out through a field for 20 minutes.

Off-leash is the best in the hills. Concrete and pavement are the worse. Don't overheat the pup. Otherwise you should be fine.

Rod


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you for responding, Rod! That's very exciting! 

PS- Your blog is my guilty pleasure during my work breaks. Love the photos of all the beautiful hikes & adventures.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Take you're pup running. Watch him close, make sure he has plenty of opportunity to get water, and if he needs to rest let him. This is an excellent oppoptunity to get him off the leash also.
At 6 months old he can already easily out run you. Be very considerate about how many days in a row you run with him. Mine were on a 2 day on one day off schedule, and their diet was supplemented with rice, bannanas and lean red meat.
Mine have been triathlon training partners since I've owned them through the years.


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

Gunnr said:


> Mine have been triathlon training partners since I've owned them through the years.


Sounds like a wonderful bonding experience. 

You're right-- he can so outrun me. I watch him run with other dogs & when he was just 3 mos, I thought that maybe he wasn't ever going to run like a vizsla does because he was so clumsy and hilarious when he tried. Now I feel like he gets faster and more agile with every play session and there's nothing quite like watching a vizsla run.

Thank you for your response, Gunnr!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Wait until he's about 18 months old!
I used to be doing 25-30 MPH on my Mountain Bikes, on dirt roads, and mine would swing out into the woods and start going under and over dead fall trees, drop into gullies and washes, through briars and brambles, and still keep up with me.
They can fly!!

Let your pup dictate the pace and time intervals and you'll be fine. Think of it as Fartlek, or speed work sessions.


----------



## RoxieVizsla (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi Laurita, 

We started trail running with Roxie when she was 6 months old. We made sure to get the ok from her vet. She absolutely loves to go out onto the trails for a couple miles. Like previously mentioned by others, it is really important to let your pup be the one to set the pace and also keep an eye on her paws.

Enjoy!


----------



## Grangeristhename (Jan 20, 2011)

Gunnr said:


> Take you're pup running. Watch him close, make sure he has plenty of opportunity to get water, and if he needs to rest let him. This is an excellent oppoptunity to get him off the leash also.
> At 6 months old he can already easily out run you. Be very considerate about how many days in a row you run with him. Mine were on a 2 day on one day off schedule, and their diet was supplemented with rice, bannanas and lean red meat.
> Mine have been triathlon training partners since I've owned them through the years.


Hello Gunnr,

It's okay to run granger at 7 months, but wait until 18 months to take him biking? If so, I'm off to my nearby school to take him jogging with me around the baseball fields!


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

Thank you, Roxievizsla! They do love being on trails don't they?!?


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Granger

It's really just a matter of paying attention to your dog, and letting them dictate the time intervals.
In the forests that I take my dogs too I know where all of the water is at, but I still carry it with me for them, so all of my biking and running was designed to go by watering spots every 15-20 minutes or so to allow the dogs to get water and rest. It didn't take them long to learn all the "watering holes" either. They'd run ahead, and get water, and rest a few moments. I'd stop and make sure they had ample opportunity, and off we'd go again.
It's really not a lot different than hunting the dogs. You have too watch though. They will over work themselves and do themselves damage to please you
Watch your dog closely, especially on hot and cold days because contrary to popular belief, hydration requirements on cold winter days can be just as important as hot summer days.


----------

